
Ask HN: Consultants: How has COVID19 affected you? - TAconsultant
For those of you that are software &#x2F; design &#x2F; product &#x2F; whatever consultants, how has COVID19 affected you?<p>- Have you lost clients?
- Have clients been unable to pay or late on payments?
- Have you been able to source new projects recently?
- For those of you with enterprise clients, what is their appetite for bringing on consultants in this climate?<p>Thanks everyone!
======
Nextgrid
The UK market was already dead thanks to IR35 and while that was postponed due
to the coronavirus, the market is still very bad.

Haven't had any late payments so I'm lucky on that side, but sourcing projects
is a major challenge. I've been out of work for a month now.

------
otagekki
I work at a consulting company which had a contract from Jan 1st 2020 up to
June 30th but the latter was shortened to May 1st as a part of cost-cutting
measures (including hiring freezes, consulting contract renegotiation, etc.)
from the client company.

I have been on unemployment benefits since. Despite the current context, Can't
quite look for another job (3-month notice still in effect if I resign) nor
work for another company for my own benefit (non-compete clause). Projects
here and there are being cancelled due to budget cuts, so I am not sure how
long I am going to last at the current company.

Fortunately I still have my salary every month, and LinkedIn is my friend.

